

HN poll result:  ~50% have lost at least partially interest in programming. - amichail

I don't know how representative this poll is of HN users, but it's surprising given the tech focus of the site.<p>Poll here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1627390
======
terrellm
Seeing as how the question was worded - "Have you lost interest in
programming?" and how the OP says he no longer enjoys programming - causes me
to place a lesser value in the responses. It's clearly a bias in the wording
of the question.

If it had been worded "Most programmers don't lose interest in programming.
Have you?" then I'd expect to see a completely different set of results from
the same respondents.

That's nothing against the respondents and nothing against the OP, it's just
human nature.

------
rickmode
As hyperlink: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1627390>

